# help my turn signals don't work



## earkicker (May 6, 2005)

im new on this so any help would be appreciated. my problem is that none of my signal lights work (left, right, or hazard). i noticed that it had stopped when i installed my radio and new light blubs in my instrumental panel. i check the fuses on the left kick panel and they were all good. plz help with any ideas.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

earkicker said:


> im new on this so any help would be appreciated. my problem is that none of my signal lights work (left, right, or hazard). i noticed that it had stopped when i installed my radio and new light blubs in my instrumental panel. i check the fuses on the left kick panel and they were all good. plz help with any ideas.


As strange as this may sound. Make sure you didn't disconnect the connection to the Hazard light switch. I was working on my exgirlfriend's 90 Maxima and I disconnected it and forgot to reconnect it and her blinkers didn't work either. Try that, and if not, make sure the bulbs themselves are not blown. Not likely they are all blown at once, but that's the only other thing I can think of.


----------



## earkicker (May 6, 2005)

afroeman said:


> As strange as this may sound. Make sure you didn't disconnect the connection to the Hazard light switch. I was working on my exgirlfriend's 90 Maxima and I disconnected it and forgot to reconnect it and her blinkers didn't work either. Try that, and if not, make sure the bulbs themselves are not blown. Not likely they are all blown at once, but that's the only other thing I can think of.


hey afroeman thanks alot. you hit it on the spot. i just connected it today and it works just fine. thank you


----------

